# Halloween Treat



## safeinsanity (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## marti (Oct 24, 2020)

that looks like hamburger at first


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

I really love those caramel candies.  It's my favorite candy.   Who has tried it?  Anyway, it's also good melted on apples.


----------

